# to all rat breeders



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

what food have you found to be the best, to give good growth rate etc, thanks


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Rat lovers use a proper diet consisting of more vitamins, minerals and others nutrients than i consume myself in a lifetime,
Rat breeders use sow pellets or dog food (both dry feed), dog food works for us no problem, never experienced any health issues as of yet and they seem to pack on the weight nicely. If whatever you do and they put on the weight very very fast then thats not always the best because its fat on the rat rather than good weight (meat etc).


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

Rabbit food works good for me


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

If you use some kind of Sea Weed supplement or real Sea Weed as part of the diet, it reduces the chance of cancerous growths within rats.

Tried our rats on fresh mackerel the other day and they loved it.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks guys, ive been using normal rat food, but doesn't seem any different to rabbit/guineapig/hamster food. Will give some of the other stuff a try.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I use a mix of rabbit food, dog biscuits, various seeds, dried pasta, bread crusts that have been baked until hard, bits of veg and meat, mealworms... 
And I'm a feeder breeder for the record....


----------



## jacksmum (Feb 13, 2014)

I feed mine fruity rabbit mix in a morning then in eve i open the cupboards and fridge n justvgather so veg, bread, crackers, fruit they quite partial to petit flous rasiens i also give them sprigs if millet there all active n have nice shiny coats.


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

I think as long the food is 20% protein and 6% fat it's alright so I have read I use dog food using this rule and they love it also I give dry pasta, grapes or a bit of carrot as a treat sometimes


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine now have rat food in the morning and any left overs of ours and the dogs food in the evening, they all doing well on it, thanks for the replys guys.


----------



## Birty (Apr 4, 2011)

Dr. Johns Silver mate, can't go wrong. Rat roids is what I like to call it


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Feed ours on dog biscuits, corn, bread rolls\ crusts, day old chicks, they'll finish off a pheasant in no time as well, all have been gaining wait nicely and all babies are born healthy too,


----------

